# Thoughts on weight related erectile issues ?



## FlabbyFrank (Dec 11, 2018)

I am 125 lbs overweight and had high blood pressure, also diagnosed as prediabetic.

Doctors have gotten the BP to a perfect level finally. One problem is I am on hydrochlorothiazide and attenol both diuretic meds

It turns out theps have the unpleasant side effect of killing erections. I haven't been with a woman since my divorce. It is oftentimes unsuccessful when I masturbate, my penis just won't get hard enough with these drugs ! I can get a softie erection and cum most times 

I am great at picking up women, I Know just what to say and I am charming, witty,funny,and modest, plus good looking. I just can't bring myself to bed a woman now and fail to be able to penetrate her properly.

I am 125 lbs overweight and 55 years old. I prefer malture BBW women but penetration is my concern.

Should I quit the meds and see if my old wood returns ?

I do have an appointment with my nephroligist on Monday. I wpwi just have to suck it up with her and be honest about my flaccid penis....tough conversation with a hot young female.


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2018)

Yep, pretty much need to suck it up, I think.

Also note that with both age and weight, there can be erectile issues. I had one FFA summarize the latter issue as 'it is hard to find someone as soft as I like who is still hard.' And for the former, well this is why Viagra sells so well, and part of why rhinoceros are endangered (folk medecine claiming that powdered horn is good for that)


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Dec 11, 2018)

I think my doctor has a plan to improve my erectile function, would so love to test it on her

Changing the one drug work some wonders ?

Amyhow I am not expecting to be as I can as at the 18


----------



## DragonFly (Dec 12, 2018)

FlabbyFrank said:


> I think my doctor has a plan to improve my erectile function, would so love to test it on her
> 
> Changing the one drug work some wonders ?
> 
> Amyhow I am not expecting to be as I can as at the 18


Not sure how serious you are about this...... as you are seeing a nephrologist you should heed the advise of that specialist. As a studied professional I’m sure she would be able to contain herself even with your various charms. As for ED, it is very common with the use of blood pressure medications, anti-depressants, and s whole host of other medications. You would do best consulting a professional since at your advanced age of 55 you are in the age range that suffers from low T. Just might not have the testosterone to make the magic any more. What a shame to the female population. You seem like such a charming and cultured individual.


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

I will be seeing her on 12/21

Thanks for your concern, 

I don't expect a miracle.


----------



## LifelongFA (Dec 12, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> .....at your advanced age of 55...."?
> 
> When did 55 become an "advanced age"?


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

On my 55th birthday of course.


----------



## DragonFly (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Mark02 (Dec 14, 2018)

Penile health is an "canary in the coal mine" alarm for guys. Try using a penis pump daily (10 minutes max per session 2x a day) if you haven't already. I used a cheap $20 one for a month consistently and can attest to their effectiveness.


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Dec 15, 2018)

My research has found that like 70 percent of guys quit taking these blood pressure meds because of side effects.

I see significant improvement after stopping the attenol


----------



## LifelongFA (Dec 17, 2018)

I caution any of you to be very careful about stopping taking your BP meds. A very close friend of mine died following a massive heart attack only a few months after he stopped taking his meds. If this is your situation, you should exhaust all alternative options with your doctor. If you are on BP meds, there is a reason!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 7, 2019)

Sadly, it's more advanced than say 50 (or 45, or 40 for that matter). But I see your point. The young'uns don't realize that we more "advance" gentlemen have acquired "a particular set of skills" over the years!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 7, 2019)

Also sadly, I think I might have the same issues with my meds. But since I haven't had any romantic rendezvous of late, not really known for sure. So, I guess that's been a good thing. Nothing worse than not being able to perform when the time is right (or so I'm told). That would be a freakin' nightmare!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 12, 2019)

[QUOTE=" You would do best consulting a professional since at your advanced age of 55 you are in the age range that suffers from low T. Just might not have the testosterone to make the magic any more. What a shame to the female population. You seem like such a charming and cultured individual.[/QUOTE]

making me laugh this morning  and funny, too...I've met many women in the BBW community who endlessly self-praise and one just says "uh-huh" whether externally or internally. But I also recently read a bio of Mae West who was still selling the "sex symbol" thing as late as 1978's "Sextette" when she was 86 years old, even though most who saw the film thought she looked like an embalmed corpse. It seems in America at least, if one says "I'm awesome!" it's ok, expected in some quarters, and others are free to agree or disagree. As a fat boy, I sometimes look in the mirror and say "Kid, you're beautiful!" I'd never say it out loud, though.


----------



## abofeklar (Jan 19, 2019)

Glad to see this topic being talked about. I think there are more guys dealing with this then one might think.


----------

